# Cherry Wood Question ??



## dirtworldmike (Jan 11, 2013)

Is cherry wood  the fruit tree cherry like George Washington chopped down or is it the hardwood cherry tree that's used to make furniture out of ?  I have some property with allot of large hardwood cherry trees on it.


----------



## linguica (Jan 11, 2013)

I cannot tell a lie (not right now anyway) They are one and the same. It is the hardwood of the tree. Good for smoking and creates a dark color.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 11, 2013)

dirtworldmike said:


> Is cherry wood  the fruit tree cherry like George Washington chopped down or is it the hardwood cherry tree that's used to make furniture out of ?  I have some property with allot of large hardwood cherry trees on it.


Black cherry is the cherry used for cabinets and furniture, it is a  wild growing tree native to North America. Sweet cherry and sour cherry are the fruit trees that are cultivated for fruit production and as ornamental trees and originally came from Asia. The good news is that they all are excellent smoking woods, I use black cherry a lot.


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 22, 2013)

If you find yourself with so much cherry wood from your property that you don't know what to do with it, I will HAPPILY pay the shipping costs to take it off your hands


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 23, 2013)

Mike,hello.Where on the shores of ohio are you? And , if you have any extra , I would be there to help you with that problem.

Pig and Cherry pair well.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and for real...PM me...


----------



## fullbreed06 (Feb 26, 2013)

I would pay shipping for some as well just let me know. I'm in Louisiana and i have an abundance of Pecan wood.


----------



## buggman (Mar 4, 2013)

Ill pay for shipping too I live in Louisiana too and have a lot of pecan and fixing to get a truck load of mesquite from south Texas


----------



## karalrampton (Jun 15, 2013)

dirtworldmike said:


> Is cherry wood  the fruit tree cherry like George Washington chopped down or is it the hardwood cherry tree that's used to make furniture out of ?  I have some property with allot of large hardwood cherry trees on it.


Hey, I guess I have an answer for that see, as of my experience black cherry is used for cabinets and  office furniture; Sweet cherry and sour cherry are the fruit trees that are cultivated for fruit production.


----------

